# What Are Some of Your Favorite Grooming Products?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like a lot of different things, but my favorite that I use every time I bathe a horse is the EZ-All foamer








I like the horse wash by the same company but I use different shampoos in the foamer. 
Other fav's:
Infusium (human stuff)
Mane and Tail detangler
Africa's Best Herbal oil (human stuff)
Vetrolin Shine


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I love the Mane and Tail (shampoo, conditioner, and detangler)! I use it on myself, my horses, and my dog! Lol.

I really love Oster grooming products too. I have most of the brushes and am trying to get the rest of them to complete my little collection. They work really great, especially the mane and tail brush. It gets out knots even when you don't have any detangler handy!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

The best stuff I have ever found it v05 leave-in conditioner and detangler which serves as a detangler, shiner, and a quick grooming tool. It can be used on you or your horse. It can also be used on the mane and tail or entire body. On the body, it makes it soft and shiny, but not slick and in the mane and tail it makes it feel like just-washed and very soft human hair, but not wet. It's VERY cheap and easy to find. It can be found in the human hair care section and looks like this:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

**

My horses don't usually require much grooming. Luckily they are all pretty clean, but here's what I use....

*Royal Blue Shampoo ~ *I double-wash my horses if they are really dirty. And since Jester has more white then sorrel, I always use this for a light shampoo-ing and the White n' Bright for a shine afterwards, but if he isn't dirty I will only use the Royal Blue

*White n' Bright Shampoo ~ *It really makes the white on my horses stand out and shine.

*Mane n' Tail* *~ *I use the detangler and the conditioner. It's brilliant. I can run my hands right through the tail afterwards xD

*Show Sheen ~* For when I'm doing a halter class or if I'm showing a horse to a potential buyer only. Adds a huge amount of extra shine but if you use it when riding you slip right off, bareback and with saddle.

*EZGuard Fly Spray ~ *I don't know if this is technically a grooming product, but whatever. I use it before every ride because it really keeps the horseflies away. No one wants to bit by a fly that size, jeesh. 

*Rainmaker ~ *Epic hoof oil. Dries fast and really keeps the hooves moist.

I consider myself fortunate because the horses clean themselves pretty clean by themselves and it doesn't take much to get the dirt off their coats, thank god.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

MTG- It's always helped me re-grow a horse's hair on scars, from rain-rot, etc.

Furazone- Not really a grooming product, but its great for big cuts that aren't deep enough to get stitched. It's great for hair re-growth on scars too...works a little faster for me than MTG on scars.

Show Sheen- Makes them nice and shiny and soft. 

Horseshoer's Secret- Once again, not really a grooming product, but I love it! It keeps my horses feet in great condition, and if she breaks part of the hoof off(which has unfortunately happened once), it makes it grow back quicker and stronger than some other stuff.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiebing's Green Clean -- I just love this stuff. I use it on Magic before a show, to get all the stains out of her white fur when she just doesn't need a bath. It works wonders on the poop stains on her legs or the red marks she gets from rubbing against the horse trailer, plus it's not as expensive as that Cowboy Magic stuff.

Mane & Tail Shampoo and Conditioner -- Hey, it's been used for so many years, how can you go wrong? It gets the job done, and is cheap enough. Plus, I can use it myself in a pinch, and mix it in a bucket of water, and it's not half bad at doubling as hand soap or a sheath/udder cleaner.

Quic Silver -- I only use it for Magic's pre-show baths if she got really dirty before hand, and once in a panic when Tanner cut herself and had blood and pus soaking her back leg that wasn't coming off with just water, but it really does make my girls shine. I actually had one person joke that I must keep Magic in a dirt-free bubble, since she was so white and shiny.

ezAll Total Body Wash -- Another shampoo! It works for just the quick "spray the mud off them so they look presentable" baths, and doubles as trailer wash. XD It doesn't work so awesomely on stained fur or grease on a trailer -- the tough stuff, but makes for a quick bath.

Laser Sheen -- I usually spritz my horses down with this just a few minutes before entering the ring, and it leaves their coats soft and shiny without leaving some kind of weird dirt-attracting residue on their white marks like I've had Show Sheen do...

Mane n' Tail Detangler -- Ruby and Bandit have impossible to work with manes and tails, and none of my horses are kept in tail bags or mane tamers. This stuff gets the knots out pretty decently, but can sometimes be hard to work into a thick tail.

SuperPoo Conditioning Shampoo -- I got this stuff once because the name amused me (yeah, awesome reason to buy something, I know) and it worked really well on my older pony who had sensitive skin... he always seemed to be allergic to or get flaky skin from most shampoos, but this one didn't bother him in the least. I can't seem to find it anymore locally, though...

Hawthorne Hoof Freeze -- 2-Pak has always had sensitive feet, even with shoes on, so an imperative part of his grooming process was always to soak his hooves in some of this stuff. Unfortunately, it's been pulled from the shelves because people have been making meth from it or something...

Schreiner's Herbal Solution - OK, so not technically for grooming, but it's in my grooming box anyway. It's an all-natural wound ointment, and the company touts it for cuts, scrapes, fungus, or most anything else on your horse (or dog, or cow, or whatever), plus it helps hair grow back, eats away proud flesh, and keeps the flies off! I work at a tack shop that sells this stuff, and people come in and tell us that they've used it on themselves, too; I've even used it on a sunburn a time or two, and it does keep you from peeling and hurting later on (although it smells pretty... interesting, to say the least.).


----------



## Prairies Dixie Lee (Aug 22, 2009)

*What horse products are good for your horse that won't cost a arm and a leg?*



mudypony said:


> I thought it would be neat to share what grooming products you cannot live without.
> 
> Here are mine...
> 
> ...


I just bought a horse a few months ago and I am trying to find a shampoo and conditioner that well work well with my horse. I have a paint and the white spots on her never stay white. Do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> I just bought a horse a few months ago and I am trying to find a shampoo and conditioner that well work well with my horse. I have a paint and the white spots on her never stay white. Do you guys have any ideas?


 
I would definately recommend the Eqyss Premier Shampoo and Eqyss Cream Rinse (Conditioner) to anyone. It has left my horse cleaner than any other shampoo and rinsed out in one rinse, instead of 2 or 3 like other shampoos I've used. The conditioner is amazing and leaves the mane and tail like silk. As for the white spots I would use Quicsilver. It's amazing stuff! All you have to do is apply and scrub where you want it and then rinse after a few minutes.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

The only thing that is my absolute favourite would be the slickneasy block. That's one thing I have to have in my grooming bucket.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

all the Eqyss products! so worth the money! my mare has a great looking coat from the Avacado mist and whens he gets her baths she is super clean and looks so healthy! 

Dawn dish soap works good on white legs!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

My two favorite items are the Slick N' Easy block and Hair Moisturizer. My groom box never goes without these two items.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh and how can i forget Coconut Oil? that stuff is the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

love love love:
Infusium (went and bought some for myself b/c it works so good on the horses)
Vetrolin
Vetrolin shine
Laser Sheen

Non "product"
Hoof pick with the hard bristled brush on the end
large brush
comb


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Definitely my oster mane brush, it works really great for combing my horses wirey mane.









Slick 'n' Easy block, I always have one in my grooming box, I gets rid of bot eggs and old hair.

White 'n' Brite shampoo- Always in my wash kit, I noticed a difference immediatly, my horses mane, tail and feathers are noticibly whiter and uh...brighter xD.

Showsheen- Another must have in my grooming kit, not used everyday obviously xD buut is great for getting tangles out.

Oh and my jelly curry 

EDIT: AND my tiny face brush I use for my horses ears, which sometimes get a little crusty xD


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ My husband has one of those Oster mane and tail brushes like yours. Its it a great brush. 
Looks like there are quite a few Mane and Tail Detangler lovers out there. It is great stuff. I need to check the difference in price and ingredient between it and the Infusium They both give the same silky hair feel.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I've used WonderBlue shampoo for probably 20 years, and I still love it. Smells so great! And rinses out easily.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> all the Eqyss products! so worth the money! my mare has a great looking coat from the Avacado mist and whens he gets her baths she is super clean and looks so healthy!


I agree! I love all the Eqyss products I've tried. Lately I've been trying them slowly one by one because they're so expensive, but I think the cost is worth it. So far I've tried the Eqyss shampoo and conditioner and the Avacado mist and I love all three products. I really want to try the Megatek Rebuilder, have you ever used it??


----------



## Prairies Dixie Lee (Aug 22, 2009)

mudypony said:


> I would definately recommend the Eqyss Premier Shampoo and Eqyss Cream Rinse (Conditioner) to anyone. It has left my horse cleaner than any other shampoo and rinsed out in one rinse, instead of 2 or 3 like other shampoos I've used. The conditioner is amazing and leaves the mane and tail like silk. As for the white spots I would use Quicsilver. It's amazing stuff! All you have to do is apply and scrub where you want it and then rinse after a few minutes.


Thanks I will try Eqyss Premier products!  Where do I find this product in a tack shop or at a local market?:?


----------



## Prairies Dixie Lee (Aug 22, 2009)

*Products*



AussieDaisyGirl said:


> The only thing that is my absolute favourite would be the slickneasy block. That's one thing I have to have in my grooming bucket.


Thanks for the advice! I will have to pick one up at my local tack shop next time I am there.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Great tips on grooming products!
I know what you mean about keeping the white -white on the paints. Mine I have nicknamed affectionally "poop stain" lol, He always finds the only manure spot to lay down or roll in. : )
I have never tried the Eqyss line yet, I will have to keep that in mind as well.
I love , love , love the Oster mane and tail brush, both horses have one, it works wonders on Radar's thick mane.


----------



## yankee doodle (May 25, 2009)

The best product I use is "the worlds best hoof oil" (TM)
and plain old liquid paraffin (you use it on medical equipment to lubricate) it de-tangles and moisturises tail and mane, it also leave it glossy and shiny and is so cheap, 5ml will do a whole tail and mane.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I use this on Toby's poop stains.

ProLine SELF RINSE PLUS Shampoo - Cherrybrook

You don't need to rinse it out. Just spray it on and wipe with a towel.


----------



## ShebaGurl (Nov 13, 2007)

I just tried the eqyss detangler after acquiring a sample at the mn horse expo and would recommend it to anyone. It worked just and kept Sheba's tail as soft as human hair, I could not believe it. Her tail was still soft even after three days. Has anyone yet to try the eqyss marigold fly spray?


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cowboy Magic Rosewater Shampoo
Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine
Cowboy Magic in general

I use it on my hair as well as my horses.It makes both of our hair soft and shiny and it smells excellent. It's not the best for bring out the color but you can;t have it all can you?


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Cowboy Magic Detangler . I don't know how I could live without it lol. I also like Show Sheen, but if you use it to often it makes the horse SO slippery and it's a real pain. Someone keeps putting Show Sheen on one of the lesson horses at my barn and you can't braid his mane, and his saddle slips all over the place :S. So only for shows, but it makes them look gorgeous .


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Cowboy Magic Detangle and Shine is amazing. I also love my Oster mane and tail brush.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Slick N Easy block
MTG
and my ALL TIME favorite: Shawn-O-Shine wash wand. I guard that with my life.


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

I make my own coat conditioner. Take a spray bottle and add a few dollops of VO5 conditioner or suave (you can find it at the $ store, it comes in lots of good scents) and a few squirts of Baby Oil (again found at the $ store) and then fill the rest with water and shake it up.Works great and is cheap.

I also like omega horseshine. Its a supplement you put on there feed daily. Works great my horse shine even when dirty.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Brokenspur: if you do conditioner, baby oil and the yellow Listerine is great for manes and tails!


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Slick N Easy block
> MTG
> and my ALL TIME favorite: Shawn-O-Shine wash wand. I guard that with my life.


I remember seeing the add where you were asking where to find the wand .. did you end up finding it somewhere?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! You have a good memory =) I did end up buying it from that woman on craigslist.... $50, but well worth it. She said you can only get them in California.... I guess that's why I couldn't find one in Virginia. I lucked out, because she was a military wife and uesd to live there.


kchfuller said:


> I remember seeing the add where you were asking where to find the wand .. did you end up finding it somewhere?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i really want one but can't find them! ahhhhh


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I just saw online that shawnoshine.com is an expired website. =( They must be out of business. You're best bet would be posting a wanted add in the farm section on craigslist. 
Edit: This is all I could find... it's in Arizona, but maybe he will ship? $18 is a steal http://www.yourfreeads.info/0/posts...-Livestock/91981-cleaning-wands-4-horses.html


kchfuller said:


> i really want one but can't find them! ahhhhh


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I love Showsheen! It's so great to use for shows.  & MTG for sure. 
My favorite shampoo is Cowboy Magic. The shedding blocks & blades are also great for horses who shed like crazy.


----------

